# Free to good loving home -SUCCESS



## ugos (Sep 4, 2006)

[align=justify]GOOD HOME 2 x Lionhead rabbits approx 2 years old wouldmake ideal first time family pets, as very loving and placid. Thiernames are Aslan and Elsa, who I brought off a women who were keepingthem in appauling conditions. I have worked long and hard to try andbuild up thier confidence. They are being fed on Excel and would needto stay on this feed. They love grass, carrots and hay!Please cansomeone give these two a loving caring home?Email me for morepictures+, call for more information, £Free, camberley, 01276469204.[/align]



I desperatly need to find a home for the above rabbits, can anyone help? I am in Surrey, UK 

Thanks for looking Jo xx


----------



## allison (Sep 4, 2006)

They are adorable I hope they get a loving home.


----------



## BACI (Sep 4, 2006)

WOW, they are soooo cute. Hope we can help find a great home for them. 
baci


----------



## BACI (Sep 11, 2006)

any luck???


----------



## ugos (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone!



Just wanted to let you all know that these two have found a loving new home and went on Saturday!

Thanks again to everyone



Jo xx


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh that is great news! 

Do you have other rabbits in your care? We would love to see you around on the board..you seem like a very caring bunny person.

Thanks for the update!

-Haley


----------

